
Company Fit Matters | allenc - allenc
http://allenc.com/2013/08/company-fit-matters/
======
agentsaran
totally agree.

~~~
chcleaves
I couldn't imagine not fitting into a company - it would be miserable past a
certain point and when you get to that point everyone knows your work and
effort start to diminish and most of the time it's definitely noticeable.

